# SQL Abfrage



## Generic1 (24. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe in einer Spalte in meiner Usertabelle den "Firstname" stehen und möchte jetzt nach diesem "firstname" suchen: 

select * from tuser Where firstname Like 'Han';  

Mit dieser Abfrage sollten alle User, deren erster Name mit 'Han' angeht, ausgegeben werden.
So wie ich das jetzt habe mit LIKE funktionierts nicht.

Wie kann ich das machen? 
Vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## tfa (24. Sep 2011)

Like 'Han%'


----------



## Generic1 (27. Sep 2011)

Aja,
Mein Problem ist jetzt noch, dass ich Prepered Statements verwende, also:

... where firstname = ?; 

Wie kann ich das dann mit den % machen? 
das wird ja nicht gehen: 

... where firstname = ?%; ??


----------



## MiDniGG (27. Sep 2011)

Na einfach beim PS setzten machen:


```
ps.setString("Han%");
```


----------



## Generic1 (27. Sep 2011)

Naja, eigentlich schauts so aus, dass ich mit Spring und Hibernate arbeite und das Statement so ausschaut: 


```
final String searchQuery = "from " + USERS + " where firstname = ?";
getHibernate... .find(searchQuery, firstnameToSearch);
```


----------



## tfa (27. Sep 2011)

Dann schreib doch einfach [c]like[/c].

Chapter 14. HQL: The Hibernate Query Language


----------

